

Show HN: I'm doing a gem-by-gem guide for social networks in Rails. Feedback? - mparramon
http://www.developingandrails.com/2015/02/a-social-network-in-rails-gem-by-gem.html

======
chrisaiv
Have you ever read Railspace? It might just need an update from someone like
you. [http://www.amazon.com/RailsSpace-Building-Networking-
Addison...](http://www.amazon.com/RailsSpace-Building-Networking-Addison-
Wesley-Professional/dp/0321480791)

